# stock for stevens 200



## biggamehunter69 (Feb 6, 2006)

i was wondering if you could put a savage 110 aftermarket stock on a stevens 200? if not does anyone know of a company that makes one for it?


----------



## full_bore1000 (Mar 14, 2009)

just emailed the savage dealer,Ill keep you posted,Ryan


----------



## 10-2 (Jan 30, 2009)

Going to bring back an old post here... I'm wondering the same thing, anyone got an answer?

thanks


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

http://savageshooters.com/SavageForum/i ... 750.0.html is a FAQ on the differences between the Savage and Stevens. According to the link I posted YES they will interchange (The question of "Will a stock for a Savage fit a Stevens?" The answer is "yes, with considerations to magazine type and action length.").

Larry


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

If they haven't changed them, I have done some work on the Stevens 200 stock, over a year ago, and it was the following.

Sanded down the lines on the stock from the molding. Piss poor quality control, but about what I expected for a rifle so cheap.

Spraypainted with a flat textured style paint on the stock, kind of a rubberized rustoleum.

Strengthened the forearm, the main problem with the stevens stock due to too much flex, by JB welding two steel rods in the forearm on the bottom as they are hollow, so to allow for free floating the barrel. Otherwise when you rested the rifle a sandbag on the forearm it pressed the stock up to the barrel. There are sites that explain this process.

This made it a tack driver in a 223, and may make more sense dollar wise than a whole new stock.


----------



## biggamehunter69 (Feb 6, 2006)

Southdakbearfan could you post pictures of the steel rods in the stock so I have a better idea of what you mean mine is a 300 win mag


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Don't have the rifle handy, as it is a friends gun that I was helping him with.

Here is a link that has some pictures of the inside of the stock, http://www.303british.com/id62.html , showing the hollow (formed) section. We had to mill a groove on the bottom each side of the forearm for the length of the forearm, and then JB weld (or similar epoxy) the steel rod/small plate in. That was the only way to keep the barrel free floated when resting on the forearm. They may have changed the stock now too.


----------



## Woodser (Sep 3, 2009)

I did pretty much the same as southdakbearfan, except I left out the steel rods. Roughed up the plastic on the tupperware stock forearm with a dremel tool and a rough cutter bit, and filled the voids with water putty to stiffen it. Was concern at first that it would not stay in place, but so far so good.


----------

